# HELP!! PRIMARY RESERVE BMQ(L) SQ JUNE 22 2011



## TheLoneWanderer (1 Apr 2011)

So I've been in the reserves in northern ontario  for the last couple of months, i recently finished my bmq and have really fallen in love with the military, i've made friends learned new skills and can't wait to get myself to the next level. Recently however, i was made aware of the course dates for SQ started on the 22nd of june.  I have, a problem i'm still in high school and the final exams don't end until the 24th, I know for a fact that many of the other privates in my unit are in the same position. I asked about maybe doing my exams a week early but they said that was not an option.  I really want to be able to go on my SQ as sson as possible and go on to get trade qualifications, but i don't want to have to miss my exams since i want to be able to go to university and someday become an officer. I could drop out of high school and just come back again next year but i can't imagine that my parents be alright with that. 

What should i do?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2011)

Whatever you do, do not drop out of high school!  The military will still be there when you're finished.

Did you ask your unit about alternate dates?  Also, you might want to ask your school about the exam schedule.  I know when I was in high school, some people were finished earlier than others depending on what exams they had to write.


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

If your goal is to become an officer, then your academics are your highest priority at this stage of the game.  Being qualified as a P Res NCM may help your application for the ROTP, but only if you've got everything else the the CF and your university are looking for.


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Apr 2011)

Let your principal know whats up and then request to write them on another day. They should have no problem with that.


----------



## mycocobean (1 Apr 2011)

A friend of mine had a weightlifting competition during his exams so he asked his principle to do them earlier and they were fine with it. Your principle should have no problem with it.


----------



## TheLoneWanderer (1 Apr 2011)

thank you for the replies Unfortunatly,  i've asked and begged my vice principle if i could do exams earlier/ all on the same day etc. and he was completly uncompromising in his position that i have to do my exams on the scheduled date, he started going on about how it is illegal for any employers to pay someone to work on a school day... 



Probalby should have clarrified this,  however I do not intend to become an officer through ROTP, but through CFR, I do not feel I have the maturity or wisdom neccessary to be an effective officer and i doubt I will until I'm in my thirties.


----------



## Sizzle709 (1 Apr 2011)

Do not go speak to the Vice Principal.. Speak with the Principal. The Principal pulls more power and weight in the school, It IS his school and you sit down and explain your situation and show that you would really like to be able to participate in the SQ for your reserve unit then he will use his immense power and allow you too. 

Principal not vice.


----------



## josh54243 (4 Apr 2011)

Northern Ontario...may I ask what city?


----------



## infantryian (4 Apr 2011)

A lot of people in the education system simply do not like the military. That being said, I still would talk to the principal.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2011)

Canadian Forces Liaison Council can help you. Where in N Ont are you?


----------



## Robert0288 (6 Apr 2011)

The list of dates that I have for meaford SQs do have some that start as late as 25 July.  I know thats the one 2 of the guys on my unit are trying to get on as they are also still in highschool.  I'm personally trying to get onto the one that starts on the week of the 17 may, or 20 June.  Maybe I'll see you there.  Good luck


----------



## TheLoneWanderer (6 Apr 2011)

Again thank you for the replies, for what it matters I am with 33 svc bn in North Bay, I  asked my principal about taking exams earlier but unfortunately she said no and that exams are only rescheduled for deaths, illnesses and national sports competitions. She told me to contact my chain of command and have them talk to her....


----------



## Brasidas (6 Apr 2011)

TheLoneWanderer said:
			
		

> Again thank you for the replies, for what it matters I am with 33 svc bn in North Bay, I  asked my principal about taking exams earlier but unfortunately she said no and that exams are only rescheduled for deaths, illnesses and national sports competitions. She told me to contact my chain of command and have them talk to her....



Particularly if there are multiple other personnel in the same position, you could suggest that exams be written at the battle school, on the assigned date. It'd be a pain in the butt for the instructors, but it may be possible for them to shove in a 2 1/2 hour block and proctor an exam for you.


----------



## brihard (6 Apr 2011)

TheLoneWanderer said:
			
		

> Again thank you for the replies, for what it matters I am with 33 svc bn in North Bay, I  asked my principal about taking exams earlier but unfortunately she said no and that exams are only rescheduled for deaths, illnesses and national sports competitions. She told me to contact my chain of command and have them talk to her....



The BMQ(L) that looks like it will fit for you is serial 0914 in Meaford, from 25 July to 19 August. Note that this would effectively preclude you from any further courses in the summer, such as your trade qualification.

While teaching in Meford a couple summers ago, I had to have one of my university exams proctored by my course officer. It is something that is possible to have done with a willing chain of command.

As Jim mentioned earlier, there is a group called the Canadian Forces Liaison Council that helps reservists to deconflict civilian and military issues like this. Your unit should have a CFLC rep who can do up a letter for you. Particularly if there are several of you in the same boat, they may be able ot help work out some kind of accommodation.

The possibility also remains that your school will remain intransigent and you'll be forced to simply get the one course this summer in July/August, and carry on from there. Either way, best of luck with it.




			
				Robert0288 said:
			
		

> The list of dates that I have for meaford SQs do have some that start as late as 25 July.  I know thats the one 2 of the guys on my unit are trying to get on as they are also still in highschool.  I'm personally trying to get onto the one that starts on the week of the 17 may, or 20 June.  Maybe I'll see you there.  Good luck



Just throwing it out there, why not the 27 April one right after school's out? That would have you done by 27 May with a whole summer ahead of you. Given that course loading you for your DP1 will likely be tricky, might as well get as early a start as possible. Or did we already look at that one and you dismissed it for reasons I can't remember due to beer?


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Apr 2011)

I think it was due to beer, and Patty's does have good beer.  The last day registration was a couple of weeks before I received the dates from my unit, so that one was unfortunately ruled out.


----------



## brihard (10 Apr 2011)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I think it was due to beer, and Patty's does have good beer.  The last day registration was a couple of weeks before I received the dates from my unit, so that one was unfortunately ruled out.



That doesn't sound right. It's been my experience that, so long as spots are open, it's possible to get on a course right up to when it starts. It may have been filled already, but I've never seen a basic course closed to nominations if it hasn't started and still has spots open. "How quickly can we get a troop to Meaford?" is not a question unknown to unit ops cells or orderly rooms.


----------

